
Leaked ISIS Registration Forms Identify 22,000 Jihadis - liscovich
http://news.sky.com/story/1656777/is-registration-forms-identify-22000-jihadis
======
shitdiscount
ich sehe den kampf bomber gegen männer mit esel als beendet an ,jeder macht
fehler aber seht die IS und al quaida als freunde ,jetzt,ich will nicht alle
immer identifizieren,siehaben noch nicht alle computer,und es sind nochnicht
alle sicher,besser sie sind stärker in den netzwerken vertreten,lasst sie
anonym,einer reicht ja,sie hatten immer recht,denken auch mal falsch und wir
haben frieden die daten werden so missbraucht um wieder einen krieg
anzuzetteln und ich sehe es gibt leutedie den ganzen islam ausradieren
wollen,da bin ich dagegen und wir arbeiten alle zusammen ,fingerabdrücke
brauch ich auch nicht baut einer scheisse sinds alle also mit namen von mir
aus aberhackerwollen auch nicht identifiziert werden ,wir regeln das ohne
polizei diesmal,besser,alex-neuester stand,es gibt keine kriege mehr weil
sonst alle netzwerke die penner rauswerfen und den namen schreibt schon
jeder,es wollen nur welche bin laden finden und es hört nie auf glaub
ich,gruss alex egal welche gruppe

------
shitdiscount
man,der IS ist der ganze islam und noch mehr ,ich will den führerschein nicht
sehen ,wir haben alle identifiziert die 22000identifiziert haben und es ist
glatt gelogen es sind alle,daran seh ich wieder wie es ist und gebe ihnen
wieder recht man kann sie auch fragen und es beginnt eine neue ära ich lüge
nicht und tu gutes bis mit allen mitteln für alle das beste rauskommt,aber
manche verstehen es nicht und die natur wird zuschlagen und scheisse aus dem
weg räumen das ist sicher,alex sisters of mercy sind auch djihadisten ich auch
jetzt alex al quaida vs BSI Leaked mich am arsch,wer immer sowas schreibt und
macht,leitung kaputt gehts los grund für alles dann,so seh ich das

